# Enlarging your social net of contacts - Introducing myself- ENGLAND



## Pedrero Rey (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi! I'm new in this forum, I used to visit one called Hispasonic, it is actually really good and I met some good musicians over there, but that forum is in spanish and now I'm currently living in England.
I really want to meet composers and producers of here, I think the more "contacts" you have the more possibilities you have to succeed. Sadly the most important in the music world is not music.
I studied music for 14 years, I finished the professional degree two years ago and now I compose music in my free time, I compose some stuff for short films (some friends, again contacts) but I'm also studying a Bachelor's in Economics so time is scarce during the term.
I'm willing to hear from you guys and listen to your music, I would prefer soundtracks, but I accept every kind of music.

Best regards. Looking forward to hearing from you. 

PD: Here is my stingy website that I made very fast in order to have a public profile.

http://www.genmagic.net/pedreroreymusic/


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Pedrero! Welcome to Vi-Control! 

It is indeed a blessing to be able to fully do what you are passionate about, and here's hoping that you will find an outlet, or that your many areas of expertise will come together to create opportunities for you! We often have to start small and build from there, if we have the luxury of time and availability. Don't give up, and it's great that you have a plan, who know what the future hold... 

Regards,

Andre


----------

